# BKON Brewer?



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I haven't finished reading it but wanted to share. I have a feeling @foundrycoffeeroasters.com could be one of the first to have it in there cafe? New tech and it's supposed to make good coffee :-D

http://bkonbrew.com/coffee/

and

http://www.freshcup.com/bkon-rising/


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Now, wouldn't that open up a whole new level of coffee geekery. Am guessing this will come in at a silly price so out of the range of the home user for a while but will be interested to try the output at whichever specialist coffee establishment ventures to buy one 

John


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

johnealey said:


> Now, wouldn't that open up a whole new level of coffee geekery. Am guessing this will come in at a silly price so out of the range of the home user for a while but will be interested to try the output at whichever specialist coffee establishment ventures to buy one
> 
> John


Yes me to, on both fronts. Guess it'll be very expensive and I'd be interested to see and try a drink from one. Seems to be well received in America.


----------

